# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijesinha (Klazienaveen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijesinha

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk U. Wijesinha, Klazienaveen

Adres: Koriander 13-E, Klazienaveen

Website: www.wijesinha.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijesinha*

----------

